

Ask HN: Are late applications to S14 no longer being accepted online? - mkbrody

I was writing a late application for S14, but when I tried to edit it last night the link was dead (ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply displays as blank page).<p>Is this a temporary glitch or are late applications for S14 no longer being accepted online?
======
kogir
Late applications are still being accepted, and I just made one with a test
account.

Since I can't figure out what's wrong on my own, please get in touch me me at
nick@ycombinator.com so I can see where we messed up. Thanks!

~~~
mkbrody
Thanks Nick, I just emailed you with more details.

It appears to be working now!

------
rjf1990
Pretty sure all the teams have been accepted/rejected at this point.

~~~
mkbrody
All teams who applied by the application deadline have been, but YC's homepage
states they'll review late applications that are submitted on a rolling basis
until June, before S14 actually starts.

